# Adult Naruto vs War Naruto vs 'The Last' Naruto [SPOILERS]



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks like someone's been slackin' off.

Current Nardo versus VotE2 Naruto versus Toneri-fight Naruto


*Distance:* 100m

*Location:* Shin's daddy vs Sasuke

*Mindset:* To eliminate 

*Restrictions:* none


Who comes out on top?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

I haven't even seen that scan before. 

well, hopfully some smart people learn that ageing =/= automatic power up tho.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

> I haven't even seen that scan before.



I thought you read the chapter.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Gaiden Naruto still beats his younger versions. He did nothing this chapter that shows he's 'rusty', Kurama was being a smart ass since he wanted to fight more.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

> I thought you read the chapter.



I did, but I was focusing too much on what should I say too those 1 dimensional people.  
but strangely enough, that's the only scan that I did not pay attention to it. lol



> Gaiden Naruto still beats his younger versions. He did nothing this chapter that shows he's 'rusty', Kurama was being a smart ass since he wanted to fight more.



Yeah, he was taking off-guard. 
if only he stops trusting those uchihas.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2015)

Except Naruto agreed with Kyubi. It's peace time. With Naruto not having anyone on his level to fight against. Of course he would get rusty. 10+ years of sitting behind his desk with just normal training. I expect him to get back in shape rather quickly though - with Sasuke to spar against and having proper motivation. 




Last Naruto ~> VotE2 Naruto > Current Naruto probably.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Except Naruto agreed with Kyubi. It's peace time. With Naruto not having anyone on his level to fight against. Of course he would get rusty. 10+ years of sitting behind his desk with just normal training. I expect him to get back in shape rather quickly though - with Sasuke to spar against and having proper motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even. If Naruto was truly rusty he wouldn't have been able to defend himself at all. The only, and I mean only thing that affected him was Sasuke's sword teleporting into his body.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2015)

Still denial, I see. Kyubi said. Naruto said it. What else do you need? Kishi wants to believe that Naruto isn't in his top shape. Simple. Why are you so defensive? Most of current shinobi population is likely just as rusty(relatively).


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto agreed on them being pathetic, he even said it specifically.  
it does not need so much reading comprehension.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2015)

Implying that training in your spare time is equal to pushing yourself and keeping yourself in top shape to fight off Narutoverse-threatening villains. Naruto had no time to spend with Boruto because of Hokage duties. Do you think he has enough time to properly train? Or do you think he puts training above his son?


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto _is_ rusty. But it's a psychological complication, not a physical one.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Implying that training in your spare time is equal to pushing yourself and keeping yourself in top shape to fight off Narutoverse-threatening villains. Naruto had no time to spend with Boruto because of Hokage duties. Do you think he has enough time to properly train? Or do you think he puts training above his son?


I think he trains with his son both during and after 'work'. Naruto isn't one to let his skills dull, Alex Payne. So this is PIS, or mistranslation, or Kurama is just being a smart ass due to his high expectations of Naruto.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto isn't one to let his skills dull


Yeah. People like Kakashi - active Jonin at the far-from-peaceful times can become rusty because of not getting a difficult mission in a while. While Hokage with a shitload of paperwork and related duties at peaceful times with every Village being an ally can't.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto was rusty. Kishi didn't just put that in for the lulz.

Comparing his constant training to an actual battle is akin to comparing a sports player who practices a lot but hasn't played much actual game time. Any of them will tell it's completely different and training can help only so much.

Once Naruto gets back into the grove of things tho he should be as good as ever, if not better.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Yeah. People like Kakashi - active Jonin at the far-from-peaceful times can become rusty because of not getting a difficult mission in a while. While Hokage with a shitload of paperwork and related duties at peaceful times with every Village being an ally can't.


With Naruto's responsibilities, he should train twice as hard. Power wise, he didn't get any weaker, but I suppose you can argue that he due to not fighting an enemy for years his senses have dulled? Since he's obviously far stronger than he was in the War and in The Last.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2015)

Even though Naruto is rusty he'll prolly win more times then not so yeah


----------



## Ghost (Jun 4, 2015)

Ehh, I think Adult Naruto would win. It'd be tough at first but he would soon get his rhythm on.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2015)

Depending on how rusty Gaiden Naruto is I can see Naruto from the Last cleaning this up. He made huge gains in the 2 years since Part II and Gaiden Naruto has been lackluster to say the least.

Way I see it at the moment.

The Last Naruto > Gaiden Naruto > VOTE2 Naruto

He hit his prime then became Hokage and had a family then got weaker.


----------



## Amol (Jun 4, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Naruto _is_ rusty. But it's a psychological complication, not a physical one.



This.
Hokage Naruto is just too relaxed compared to his younger version .
I don't think he got weaker powerlevel wise .


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

Manga stream
*this one are literally*


----------



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2015)

Still even if it's psychological it's still a pretty big problem and given how down he looked after the fight it isn't something he can magically fix up. So it's still plausible to suggest he has greater power then his younger incarnations but would possibly lose against them.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't think Naruto actually fought someone after the Last. 13+ years without a proper fight is a lot.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2015)

And honestly let's just say he looks so much better in the Last compared to Gaiden.

At the very least I can say with confidence that The Last Naruto would shit on VOTE2 Naruto if he used his Rikudo Mode.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Let's face it folks. Yeah, Naruto's fairly rusty. But the Uchiha here? Aren't a threat at all really. I think Kakashi with his MS could kill Baldy and the other green-haired kids.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think he trains with his son both during and after 'work'. Naruto isn't one to let his skills dull, Alex Payne. So this is PIS, or mistranslation, or Kurama is just being a smart ass due to his high expectations of Naruto.



The issue Kurama brought up in this chapter is that Naruto's '_combat sense_' has dulled. That's instinct honed from consistent fighting and real life battle. Training, no matter how intensive it is, isn't a proper substitute for that. Training with a 12 year old genin that he can likely beat without thinking, I imagine, is an even less proper substitute. 

You're making too many assumptions here, and many of those assumptions go against what's been said and seen in the manga. Naruto plays games like hide and seek with Boruto, but it's doubtful that he has enough time to properly train with him when one of the themes in the last chapter before the gaiden was that he didn't spend enough time with his son. Similarly, both Naruto, Kurama and Shin either implied or directly said that his battle skills had rusted. This doesn't mean that he's gotten any less powerful - although I wouldn't dismiss that as a possibility - but it does mean that he's not as combat-proficient as he used to be. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> With Naruto's responsibilities, he should train twice as hard. Power wise, he didn't get any weaker, but I suppose you can argue that he due to not fighting an enemy for years his senses have dulled? Since he's obviously far stronger than he was in the War and in The Last.



Naruto's responsibilities, presumably, involves collaborating with the other Kages to repair all the damage done by the war, administrative work and a lot of general consultation. This is peace time. Tenten even commented on how hard it was for her to sell weapons now that nobody was fighting.

If anything, Naruto has reason to _slack off_. Also, where are you getting him being far stronger than his incarnation in the War and The Last? We've barely seen anything of him.


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> The issue Kurama brought up in this chapter is that Naruto's '_combat sense_' has dulled. That's instinct honed from consistent fighting and real life battle. Training, no matter how intensive it is, isn't a proper substitute for that. Training with a 12 year old genin that he can likely beat without thinking, I imagine, is an even less proper substitute.
> 
> You're making too many assumptions here, and many of those assumptions go against what's been said and seen in the manga. Naruto plays games like hide and seek with Boruto, but it's doubtful that he has enough time to properly train with him when one of the themes in the last chapter before the gaiden was that he didn't spend enough time with his son. Similarly, both Naruto, Kurama and Shin either implied or directly said that his battle skills had rusted. This doesn't mean that he's gotten any less powerful - although I wouldn't dismiss that as a possibility - but it does mean that he's not as combat-proficient as he used to be.
> 
> ...



He is the only NNaruto fan living who won't  accept this and is living in denial.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 4, 2015)

VOTE-Naruto > Last-Naruto > Current-Naruto

Naruto lost Hagoromo power up at VOTE, so The Last Naruto is weaker than that Naruto. Current Naruto is the Last-Naruto, but with over a decade to get rusty.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 4, 2015)

Current Naruto is the new Gohan.

VoTE Naruto should steamroll the other two.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 4, 2015)

^ As much as I love Gohan, that's probably the most accurate analogy.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Naruto lost Hagoromo power up at VOTE.



I think the "Hagoromo powerup" was only their Sun and Moon symbols. Sasuke retained his Rinnegan & Naruto retained his SP Senjutsu even after those markings returned to Hagoromo, as seen at the second VotE fight.

So I doubt these characters are different from their VotE incarnations. Naruto still has Super Sage Mode, and Sasuke still has his Rinnegan.



Turrin said:


> Naruto lost Hagoromo power up at VOTE



I think the "Hagoromo powerup" was only their Sun and Moon symbols. Sasuke retained his Rinnegan & Naruto retained his SP Senjutsu even after those markings returned to Hagoromo, as seen at the second VotE fight.

So I doubt these characters are different from their VotE incarnations. Naruto still has Super Sage Mode, and Sasuke still has his Rinnegan.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2015)

How is Naruto from the Last any weaker then Valley of the End Naruto? Given Sasuke kept his Rinnegan that movie I'm inclined to say he did not lose Rikudo Mode but chose not to use it given how fucking strong he was in just BSM.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 4, 2015)

We haven't seen his full power yet so let's calm down


His enemy got the drop on him, doesn't mean he's weaker


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 4, 2015)

"The Last" > Adult = War Naruto
The Last was a terrible movie, which is second tier canon at best


----------



## Kai (Jun 4, 2015)

Personally, I think people are making their own head canon power judgments in regards to "The Last" Naruto — he showed nothing new nor was anything new stated about his power in the movie. Two years and his power is assumed to be drastically more powerful - well, that's jumping the gun a bit. He's the same as before, assuming his arm can function at 100%.

I'd say: VOTE2 Naruto ~ The Last > Current Naruto


----------



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2015)

Kai said:


> Personally, I think people are making their own head canon power judgments in regards to "The Last" Naruto ? he showed nothing new nor was anything new stated about his power in the movie. Two years and his power is assumed to be drastically more powerful - well, that's jumping the gun a bit. He's the same as before, assuming his arm can function at 100%.
> 
> I'd say: VOTE2 Naruto ~ The Last > Current Naruto


Eh, generally massive gains made in base form would suggest huge gains in higher forms too. And if you look at their feats in base compared to VOTE2 like the Chidori comparisons (going from a fraction of the VOTE statues) to creating an explosion that dwarfed the Hokage mountain and that base Naruto punch, I don't see how you can suggest they're at the same level. 

You could argue they never showed their peak power but it would make no sense if their weaker forms got stronger and their peak power remained unchanged. Since we're already on the DBZ analogies with Gohan, it would make no sense for the character to get stronger in their base form but be the same in their Super Saiyan form.

Chidori went from this to this in the span of two years.

The former was a clash with Naruto as well while the latter was simply his own power. There's ample reason to suggest Gaiden Naruto is weaker then VOTE2 but there is zero evidence to suggest The Last is not a lot stronger.


----------



## Kai (Jun 4, 2015)

You're right, he did display an ability to guide FRS in his base form which is a greater skill than before but at times other things like physical strength and speed are inflated in movies, so it's difficult to say whether purely physical feats are clearly superior to what VOTE2 Naruto can do.

I don't see a reason to think The Last Naruto is noticeably weaker than VOTE2 Naruto; By the same token I don't see any reason to think The Last Naruto is drastically more powerful than VOTE2 Naruto. His powers were practically as we remembered since the original manga came to a close.

If Kishimoto doesn't elaborate more on the time period of The Last aside from the movie, then that specific time is less relevant to any increase or decrease to Naruto's level of power.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 4, 2015)

Kai said:


> You're right, he did display an ability to guide FRS in his base form which is a greater skill than before but at times other things like physical strength and speed are inflated in movies, so it's difficult to say whether purely physical feats are clearly superior to what VOTE2 Naruto can do.


Not only that but he managed to survive a slash that chopped the moon in half when BM Naruto previously couldn't even really tank Juubi laser which I'm inclined to say does not chop the moon in half. It's not just skill but durability gains and implied speed gains. I'll grant you movies can be inconsistent with this sort of stuff but it is a canon source and I feel we need to work with it.



> I don't see a reason to think The Last Naruto is noticeably weaker than VOTE2 Naruto; By the same token I don't see any reason to think The Last Naruto is drastically more powerful than VOTE2 Naruto. His powers were practically as we remembered since the original manga came to a close.


Honestly by Shonen logic (unless stated otherwise; ie. Gohan regressing in DBZ, rusty Gaiden Naruto) you generally think as the series goes on people get stronger. Both Sasuke and Naruto showed their battle senses had not dulled and showed better feats then previously.

I wouldn't suggest he's miles or a tier ahead of his VOTE2 counterpart but just given how much their base formes advanced I still think he's noticeably stronger.

I mean.

VOTE 2 base clash

Compare that to say base Naruto's punch in the Last and you see a very...hefty difference.



> If Kishimoto doesn't elaborate more on the time period of The Last aside from the movie, then that specific time is less relevant to any increase or decrease to Naruto's level of power.


I feel the movie was their peak of their power unless Gaiden Naruto somehow gets his battle sense back up to speed. It makes sense in a way.

It's only 2 years after the war so their battle senses should be fine (Shippuuden gap for example) and from the new skills he shows it's obvious he's been hard at work training to be Hokage. Though I agree it's relevance is not that high even he may even be weaker then VOTE 2 at the moment.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm of the train of thought who goes with Vote2 being the strongest incarnations of the protags.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Turrin said:


> VOTE-Naruto > Last-Naruto > Current-Naruto
> 
> Naruto lost Hagoromo power up at VOTE, so The Last Naruto is weaker than that Naruto. Current Naruto is the Last-Naruto, but with over a decade to get rusty.


Turrin, Naruto never lost Hagoromo's power. All he lost was the sealing tattoo. Naruto is still able to enter Six Path Sage Mode, which means he is still able to produce Six Path Sage Chakra.


----------



## Six (Jun 5, 2015)

$Kakashi$ said:


> "The Last" > Adult = War Naruto
> The Last was a terrible movie, which is second tier canon at best



It's canon no matter how much you hate or deny it..


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 5, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Except Naruto agreed with Kyubi. It's peace time. With Naruto not having anyone on his level to fight against. Of course he would get rusty. 10+ years of sitting behind his desk with just normal training. I expect him to get back in shape rather quickly though - with Sasuke to spar against and having proper motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wouldn't have happened if he kept Gai as his master. 

I didn't know the series continued D:! Is Kishi still stupidly treating Sasuke like the last women in a man's prison? Everybody looking at him, praising him, needing him, and raping him when he went over-arrogant?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 5, 2015)

Meh I'd still go with Adult>The Last>VotE unless he's lost the Six Path Sage Mode power-up altogether, which I certainly don't think he has. 

Him being rusty has nothing to do with his power, but everything to do with his battle sense.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jun 5, 2015)

Naruto's raw power hasn't decreased. His battle sense/skills have decrease. Same raw power, but not as good a fighter. I can see a lack of training and real fighting causing his skills to decrease, but how does that make his chakra any weaker? That's where his abilities all come from. How does not training make:

-Kurama (separate entity) weaker?
-His Six Paths Chakra weaker?

Especially since he has Full Kurama. 

Adult Naruto>The Last Naruto>VoTE Naruto. Stop equating Battle sense and Battle power.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 5, 2015)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Naruto's raw power hasn't decreased. His battle sense/skills have decrease. Same raw power, but not as good a fighter. I can see a lack of training and real fighting causing his skills to decrease, but how does that make his chakra any weaker? That's where his abilities all come from. How does not training make:
> 
> -Kurama (separate entity) weaker?
> -His Six Paths Chakra weaker?
> ...


I see what you're getting at, but all those work together for overall formidability though. Like, Kaguya's raw power was extremely high, but her intelligence in combat was low, likely because the only shinobi she had ever fought were her sons. So, while a smarter and more experienced mind in her body would have obliterated Obito and Team 7 sixteen times over, she lost to them because her combination of raw power and wisdom was smaller. 

So, if while Naruto was Hokage, he hadn't increased in physical conditioning or chakra capacity (which the story is kind of implying he didn't since how would you lose battle senses if you're training), then his 19-20 year-old form would be better as he was smarter in combat.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jun 5, 2015)

Euraj said:


> I see what you're getting at, but all those work together for overall formidability though. Like, Kaguya's raw power was extremely high, but her intelligence in combat was low, likely because the only shinobi she had ever fought were her sons. So, while a smarter and more experienced mind in her body would have obliterated Obito and Team 7 sixteen times over, she lost to them because her combination of raw power and wisdom was smaller.
> 
> So, if while Naruto was Hokage, he hadn't increased in physical conditioning or chakra capacity (which the story is kind of implying he didn't since how would you lose battle senses if you're training), then his 19-20 year-old form would be better as he was smarter in combat.



Good point with Kaguya. I think that The Last Naruto should defeat Hokage Naruto, but there's no way I'd argue that Manga Naruto wins.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 6, 2015)

VotE2 Naruto >> The Last Naruto > Gaiden Naruto


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 8, 2015)

The Last Naruto was an absolute beast, he was so fucking overpowered that I am beginning to think the movie guys might have overpowered him more than Kishimoto wanted, I hope the Gaiden proves me wrong but with way it is going......

But yeah, The Last Naruto in just KCM + SM was at Juubi Madara levels.

The difference between KCM + SM and BM + SM is massive, it is like at least 4 tiers above and on top of that there is his RS mode which is again like 4 tiers above BM + SM.

Going by powerscaling a full power The Last (that is with his RS mode) is beyond Kaguya's tier, take Juubi Madara and jump 8 tiers in power.

The Last Naruto murders current Adult Naruto.

That being said with the "enemy stronger than Kaguya" stuff going on, Adult Naruto should surpass his The Last incarnation by the end of the Gaiden, his "rusty" as massively damaging as it is, seem to be just an inconvenience for the sake of villains not getting stomped outright and one that will likely be easily surpassed as soon as Naruto catches up with a day or 2 of massive Kagebunshin training.


----------



## Kai (Jun 8, 2015)

Not impressed by Last Naruto. if VOTE2 Naruto had his own movie medium to express his power, the animation would blow anything else out the water as there are even more powers to play with.

The time period of events during the Last is the least relevant of the three, compared to Part 2's time period and the Gaiden time period. It's unlikely the Last is the strongest of the three on that merit alone.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jun 8, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> The Last Naruto was an absolute beast, he was so fucking overpowered that I am beginning to think the movie guys might have overpowered him more than Kishimoto wanted, I hope the Gaiden proves me wrong but with way it is going......
> 
> *But yeah, The Last Naruto in just KCM + SM was at Juubi Madara levels.*
> 
> ...



   

The Last Naruto in RSM beyond Kaguya's *tier*? KCSM Naruto in The Last on par with JJ Madara? Are you kidding me? Based on what exactly? Definitely not feats.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 8, 2015)

Hagoromo power up Naruto > War arc Naruto > Current Naruto

Didn't see "The Last."


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jun 8, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hagoromo power up Naruto > *War arc Naruto > Current Naruto*
> 
> Didn't see "The Last."



What in the world....?

1. He still has Hagoromo's chakra. So there's no way that War Arc Naruto is stronger than Current Naruto. 

2. Current Naruto has both halves of Kurama. Why in the world would he be weaker than Naruto w/ only Half Kurama?


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 8, 2015)

sigh, people comparing KCSM last naruto to JJ madara or the last naruto to be above kaguya 
guesss people have lost all sense of thinking 

Last Naruto >= Adult Naruto > Manga naruto 

raw power is still the same since all 3 of these have RSM and can form the Ashura avatar, 
the only thing thats changed is their battle sense, nothing else 

logically its completely irrational to assume that hokage naruto has learned nothing new over the past 12 years, when in 2 years he became from a fodder to a being able to fight head on with god tiers,


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 9, 2015)

KeyofMiracles said:


> The Last Naruto in RSM beyond Kaguya's *tier*? KCSM Naruto in The Last on par with JJ Madara? Are you kidding me? Based on what exactly? Definitely not feats.



Based on taking a fucking moon busting attack, as well as defeating Toneri almost in base powering-up only his arm and outright overpowering his attacks.

Even if you don't want to accept JJ Madara, he was at least Juubito level, in KCM. Then add the MASSIVE difference between BM and KCM and then add the MASSIVE difference between BM and RS and you see why The Last RS Naruto is stronger than Kaguya.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 9, 2015)

He used BSM against Toneri.

He should be stronger then Ten Tails Madara at peak power but not Kaguya I don't think.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 9, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> *Based on taking a fucking moon busting attack*, as well as defeating Toneri almost in base powering-up only his arm and outright overpowering his attacks.
> 
> Even if you don't want to accept JJ Madara, he was at least Juubito level, in KCM. Then add the MASSIVE difference between BM and KCM and then add the MASSIVE difference between BM and RS and you see why The Last RS Naruto is stronger than Kaguya.



He didn't bust the moon he cut it in half


Which takes much less effort to do


----------



## Kyu (Jun 9, 2015)

Rikudo Sage Mode is exceedingly stronger than Biju Sage Mode and that wasn't needed to defeat a Tenseigan wielder.

Him being more powerful than either of Kaguya's sons is plausible given he's defeated a moon level character already with a fraction of his full power(no Kurama inside of him/no RSM).  That said, Naruto surpassing Kaguya herself is _really_ pushing it. He can blitz her all day long, but lacks a method for sealing her permanently and has no way to deal with her Bōchō Gudōdama or Amenominaka dimensional hax.


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2015)

I still think Hokage Naruto is strongest


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> It's canon no matter how much you hate or deny it..


Battle sense has grown dulled. But he hasn't gotten _weaker_.


Cryorex said:


> VotE2 Naruto >> The Last Naruto > Gaiden Naruto


The Last's version of Naruto is above VOTE2 Naruto by the sheer fact he has better feats and has two years of extra training. Cryorex, why do you continue to insist that Naruto got weaker as he got older?


Amol said:


> I still think Hokage Naruto is strongest


Exactly. He's the strongest. His battle senses have just dulled a bit.


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Battle sense has grown dulled. But he hasn't gotten _weaker_.
> 
> The Last's version of Naruto is above VOTE2 Naruto by the sheer fact he has better feats and has two years of extra training. Cryorex, why do you continue to insist that Naruto got weaker as he got older?
> 
> Exactly. He's the strongest. His battle senses have just dulled a bit.



I was talking to the dude who said the last wasn't canon


----------



## Tarot (Jun 11, 2015)

By feats The Last Naruto showed the strongest performance, but I don't know if I can fully trust the animation team to accurately show power levels. Base Naruto friggin punched out Toneri in base and cause a huge shockwave and tanked a moon-slicer.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> By feats The Last Naruto showed the strongest performance, but I don't know if I can fully trust the animation team to accurately show power levels. Base Naruto friggin punched out Toneri in base and cause a huge shockwave and tanked a moon-slicer.


That technically wasn't 'base' Naruto. He had just shaped and charged his cloak around his entire fist and forearm.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 11, 2015)

Base Naruto was kicking Gedodamas around in base in the manga.

I don't buy this "animation team" excuse.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> Base Naruto was kicking Gedodamas around in base in the manga.
> 
> I don't buy this "animation team" excuse.


Actually, that was Six Path Sage Mode Naruto.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't recall him having the cloak.

But you may be right here, I need to reread that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> I don't recall him having the cloak.
> 
> But you may be right here, I need to reread that.


The cloak and Gudodama are extra. Six Path Sage Mode is simply the yellow eyes with the cross-shaped pupil.


----------

